# Ford F150 5.4l Triton With 28rsds



## M&Ms (Mar 5, 2005)

Yestereday I put a deposit on a new Outback 28RSDS. Currently, I own a small 21' Jayco Hawk that weighs just 3000 lbs dry. My truck is a 2003 F150 King Ranch Supercrew, 5.4 L Triton, 4x2, 3.55 (l.s.) gear ratio, 8300 lb towing capacity. I barely notice pulling my current trailer.

I expect I'll really notice this trailer behind me when I start towing. The trailer is around 5600 lbs dry. By the time we load it up, I estimate we will be around 6800 lbs. Am I expecting too much from my truck? I can opt for a lighter Outback, but they are only around 1000 lbs lighter. Would 1000 lbs make a noticeable difference with my vehicle? I have 750 lb capacity weight distribution bars and sway control.

Would love to hear some advice from current owners with a 1/2 ton vehicle. action

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jweldon404 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have an Expedition with 5.4L and 3.73 gears pulling 28RSS. I have a tough time pulling in the hills. Your 3.55 gears will probably really struggle if you get off the flat roads. The 3.55 was made more for gas mileage and less for towing.

I have the Hensley and Prodigy so towing isn't too stressful but I do feel way under powered on long or steep inclines. It is actually kind of spooky turning 3500+ RPM, in second gear going up hill, pulling that much weight!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I pull my 21RS with a F150 (see sig.) and have had no problems. This includes the mountians of N. California. Note that I have the 3.73 gear ratio. This was a hard rear end to find! When I bought the truck last year, there were only 3 F150's with it, in the area. Without it, you don't have the 9500 lb. tow cap.

Walter


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

There are quite a few people who are towing more with less than you are but it would be to much for me. That's just one of the many reasons I opted for the 23RS.

I'm towing with a Titan 5.6L V8, 5spd, Final gear is 3.357 (but thinks it is a 4:10 because of the extra gear). With that said, I must say pulling the 23RS is much the same as the pop-up I was pulling before.

I guess it depends on how much strain you want to put on your truck and your confidence.


----------



## M&Ms (Mar 5, 2005)

I've decided to upgrade the rear end to 4.1 gears. Thanks to all who replied.


----------

